# Questionable FREE Wisdom From A Lucid Geezer



## Goldenrod (May 1, 2020)

Whizzer Ray Spangler’s Modified Observations and Commandeered Quotations





You are born with two dogs inside of you. One is named Positive and other one is named Negative. You become the one you feed.

                                                                                                                              Modified from Billy Graham 1978



You are often judged by what other people do best.

                                                             R.S.



On the brains of geniuses or swine,
worms with equal relish dine.

                     Unknown



The busiest person is the best person for a work assignment.

                                      Unknown



What parents do, is always spoken louder than what they say.

Of Ancient origin but modern form --A. Lincoln, this form-- R.S.



A parent is a banker, provided by nature.

                                            French Proverb


If you think you can,

or think you can’t,

You are correct.

                                     Henry Ford



All you need is a little bit of food and a roof over your head.

All the rest is just showing off.

                                     Forest Gump’s mother




Don’t change horses in the middle of a marriage.

                                        R.S.


Free love is the most expensive kind.                       

NOT a Ray Spangler quote



You are old when your younger generations can work circles around you.

In my house, I am the youngest.

                                                           R.S.



I’ll meet you there, but first, I’ll just take a moment to refresh my Misses.

                                                              Movie 1776



To the waitress, ”Is this ham Kosher?” Note: Jewish people shouldn’t eat ham.

                                                                  Spencer Prahl



How was the food?

It will make a turd. (That’s all you really need it for.)

                                        Al Blum



Bad memories should be labeled,
“It’s all just water under the mule.”

                                      R.S.



I started admiring people who were smarter and taller than I was, until the only person I could look down on was our dog. She just acts like a person.

                                             R.S.



Is that Whizzer really yours?  Yes.  Want to trade it for a handful of magic beans?

                                                       Said by a random stranger to Elodie Spangler



I wish my ancestors, who gave me the baldness gene, had gotten eaten before they chased a ripe mate.

                                                             R.S.


----------

